# I'd like you to meet Sam.



## Markw (May 24, 2011)

This little guy has been living outside of my house in the bottom of a bird feeder (I stopped putting feed in it once I saw he had taken up residence) since before Easter. He quite likes it there and has grown quite big! Here he is showing off his new grown-up hairs. :mrgreen: 







Nikon D300s
Sigma 180mm F/3.5 EX DG HSM APO IF Macro

Please Comment!
Mark


----------



## PhotoTish (May 24, 2011)

OMG!  Is that a spider?  Amazing looking creature and well done for sticking around and getting the photo - I would have fled!  :thumbup:


----------



## Farmer_Jon (May 24, 2011)

Fantastic shot! Perfect focus.  I know it must be tedious to get that just right.  Great shot mate!


----------



## Markw (May 24, 2011)

Thank you kindly!  He is very skittish.  Some of the jumpers are super inquisitive and will even follow you, but not my Sam.  He is super skittish and runs away quite often.  I was very pleased to actually catch him looking at me for a moment!

Thank you both.
Mark


----------



## camz (May 24, 2011)

Alien looking things these are Mark.  It's funny how even the littlest things have catchlights lol.  I like it!


----------



## Markw (May 25, 2011)

The catchlights you see is the reflection of the sky, no flash was used. 

Mark


----------

